# pregnant 2 months after d&c



## bexibabes

i had a mmc and a d&c 24th of april, i had a period exactly a month to the day of the surgery, and ive got caught inbetween then and now, i found out a week before af was due, so now im roughly 4w 2d, im really worried incase i have another mmc, im trying not to let myself get excited.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/babybexy/pregtest_zps13f7e1dc.jpg

(this is my test taken today, 2 days late for af)


----------



## WantaBelly

The exact same thing happened to me this time. I had a D&C on Feb 12th, AF on March 12th and got my BFP on April 2nd, approximately a week before AF was due. Congratulations!! I know its hard to get excited and to be honest I worried my way through the 1st trimester, I just turned 14 weeks a couple of days ago and the worrying is beginning to taper off. Just set little goals for yourself and try not to worry, I know that's so cliche' and nearly impossible to do in this situation but you are in my prayers and I just wanted to share a + story with you since there are so many negative ones out there. Congratulations :flower:

I forgot to add that I take a baby aspirin everyday as it improves blood flow to the uterus and that helps the baby grow ;)


----------



## Nina83

Congratulations!
I also had a D&C in April. Now I'm 6+1 and TERRIFIED. First US is Monday. 
MMC are horrible (as are all MC) I don't know how I'll be able to manage it if something like that happens again.
I just try to tell myself that I'm this much closer to the "safe zone" with every day that passes. ((hugs)) So happy for you :)


----------



## bexibabes

thanks huni, i like positive stories hehe, i really do hope this babys a sticky one, also im going to look into asprin :D


Nina i remember you from mc forum, im so happy for you :D


----------

